# EMBALSES.NET > General >  ¿Embalse privado?

## No Registrado

Hola, vivo en Valdemorillo, Madrid, alli tenemos un embalse, el embalse del Cerro Alarcon, pues bien, el martes pasado bajé con mi hija de 6 años a dar una vuelta en una barquita hinchable que le he regalado, llevo toda la vida aki, antes tenia una piragua y nunca me dijeron nada por meterla, alli se hace esquí nautico, por lo que ellos meten una lancha motora, bueno pues de muy malas maneras nos echaron diceindo que por que lo dicen ellos, yo les ofreci mi telefono para llamar a la guardia civil y no quisieron, me fui por que estaba con mi niña de 6 años y empezaron a ir mas rapido con su lancha haciendo olas que casi nos tiran, en ningun momento entorpecimos su esqui, fuimos por la orillita del pantano, entonces mi pregunta es, el embalse es privado ahora¿? gracias

----------


## Un esquiador

copio y pego la que te he respondido en el otro post.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Pues te diré que aunque este no es el hilo adecuado porque es de otro, esa gente son como los caciques, hacen lo que quieren porque quieren. Soy esquiador y les conozco muy bien, he esquiado hace años ahí y te aseguro que se han adueñado tanto del pantano que da verguenza ver lo que hacen.

Tienen una pagina web en la que publicitan que es un embalse privado!!!!! toma ya!!!!! Lo cierto es que en CH del tajo no les paran los pies y desgraciadamente el día menos pensado saldrán en los periodicos por alguna desgracia, vease la "macarrada" que hicieron contigo, pero es que lo hacen con todo el mundo (pesacdores, bañistas,etc ) la gente que tienen trabajando no están ni siquiera contratados, algunos son extranjeros y me gustaría saber en que situación están, eso si pregunta un día cuanto cuesta esquiar.....

Tre puedo dar nombres y apellidos, pero para que!! la próxima vez llama tú a la Guardia civil de Valdemorillo y cuenta lo que hacen con el barquito!!!

Saludos y no te dejes atrropellar que por eso hacen lo que hacen

----------


## Ester

hola!! se los nombres de todos, cuando era peque un familiar mio fué presi del club y esquié un poco, por cierto salió escarmentado de ellos, tenian una salchicha de esas y un dia monto media familia y acabaron con "ostias" por todos lados.. si eres de alli seguro que nos conocemos..

La CHT dice que no puede hacer nada... en fin... he mandado fotos a ecologistas en accion a ver si por ese lado se les pilla, saqué una foto de el facebook de los hijos, tenian una pedazo de carpa de 40cm colgada de un arbol... fiestas de noche en la orilla... la edificacion en la orilla tb... en fin...

intente por las buenas pero no conseguí nada asique ahora o todos o ninguno....

----------


## Un esquiador

Hombre claro que te conozco, no voy a dar mi nombre aquí porque me conoce todo el mundo, pero te aseguro que me conoces tú tambien a mí. De lo que no se puede hacer nada, te aseguro que sí que se pueden hacer muchas cosas.

La triquiñuela de esta gente ha sido la siguiente:

El club náutico tiene la concesión del pantano para actividades deportivas (del que fue tú padre presi) y estos malnacidos han comprado todas las acciones del club, con  lo que ahora el pantano dicen que es de ellos, pero lo que no saben o no dicen es que las concesiones no se pueden mal utilizar, como es este el caso. 

La primera malulitilización es que no se puede sobrepasar los 30 Km/h con la embarcación, con lo que eso es siempre (casi todas las veces esquian a 55-58 km/h)

No se puede esquiar de noche.... (sin comentarios).

Disponen de matrículas los barcos que tienen (porque yo nunca se las he visto), es decir están autorizadas para navegar y pagan el canon?

La gente que trabaja allí está dada de alta en la seg social?

Han construido en zona de dominio público hidraulico y en margenes y en la zona de policia sin pedir autorización a nadie ( y te aseguro que conozco el dato)

Podrá estar dandote datos todos los que quieras para poder hacer cosas, si realmente hay intención de hacer cosas se puede, pero es lo de siempre cuesta esfuerzo y tiempo.

Yo ya no estoy en Cerro nunca y por eso no me preocupa en demasía el tema, pero cada vez que les veo en competiciones me acuerdo de todo lo que hacen y dicen y .....

Saludos

Pd: edita y quita tu nombre que esta gente no es muy legal

----------


## Xuquer

Estoy leyendoos y de verdad que me indigno  :Mad: 

La época del caciquismo terminó hace tiempo y algunos no se han enterado  :Frown: 

Si teneis pruebas, a por ellos, ya sabemos que la justicia va lenta y veces muy mal, pero con la razón, al fin del mundo.

Teneis todo mi apoyo  :Wink:

----------


## Un esquiador

Pues mira esta web www.esquinautico.net y fijate si publicitan o no si es un embalse privado. Ellos mismos enseñan con fotos lo que han construido en la orilla (margen del embalse) y en la zona de servidumbre.

Es tal el caciquismo que han vallado la zona que consideran que es del club náutico, pero es que está dentro de los 5 metros de servidumbre!!!!!!.

Es muy fuerte lo del señor  Guillermo Moreno de Carlos (y vamos a empezar a poner nombres a los caciques), tiene una asociación que se llama APA ( o algo así creo recordar) y gestiona la gran mayoría de las licencias de navegación del pantano de San Juan. No habrá algo de cohecho, o soborno, influencias, etc en la CH del Tajo?

Estamos en la España del siglo XXI y hay que acabar con los caciques (en este caso del agua), ya esta bien!!!

Saludos

PD: Sé mucho de ellos y puedo contar lo que sea necesario a quién esté dispuesto a tomar cartas en el asunto. EL AGUA ES DE TODOS!!

----------


## sergi1907

Es una vergüenza que se atrevan a ponerlo en la portada de la página web y ningún órgano oficial se entere (o no quiera enterarse)

Ánimo y a por ellos, cuentas con todo mi apoyo

----------


## Xuquer

Te aconsejo que pongas en antecedentes e incluso formules denuncia en seprona y/o Guardia Civil.

Suerte  :Wink:

----------


## Ester

y que, voy a por ellos yo sola???????? me comen, hay mucha pasta y quizas si fueramso un numero considerable harian caso, pero como la gente se conforma con lo que nos dan.... yo intentaré luchar pero sola ya os digo la respuesta

Por cierto esquiador si me conoces si jejejeje dime quien eres.

----------


## No Registrado

me metí en el facebook ese de los hijos, fotos de un lucio aorcado, fotos de fiestas de noche alli, fotos de la peña bañanadose, no se puede en teoria....

----------


## No Registrado

ui esto ya lo dije, es que tengo este tema en varios foros y me lio...jejeje...

por cierto hoy estube pescando alli, tienen una barca de esas a pedales como las de la playa nueva, meten lo que ellos quieren y ya esta... pues o todos o ninguno...

----------


## Xuquer

> y que, voy a por ellos yo sola???????? me comen, hay mucha pasta y quizas si fueramso un numero considerable harian caso, pero como la gente se conforma con lo que nos dan.... yo intentaré luchar pero sola ya os digo la respuesta
> 
> Por cierto esquiador si me conoces si jejejeje dime quien eres. mi mail *****************




Ester, te aconsejo que edites/borres la dirección de tu correo, en esto dee los interneses nunca se sabe.  :Frown: 

Del mismo modo te invito a que te registres en el foro. gracias  :Cool:

----------


## Ester

Hola!!! algo se va consiguiendo!!!! hoy habia junta de vecinos, el señor del esqui estaba alli por que se a comprado una casa en la urbanizacion, por cierto pegando al pantano, segun la presidenta, como hay tantas quejas por este tema han llamado a CHT, ellos tienen la concesion por lo tanto ellos permiten, a quien quieran, navegar, osea, a nadie, pero ese recinto está ballado, y segun la ley de aguas teine que dejar paso, la construccion que tienen a la orilla la tendran que quitar tambien...

algo es algo, he preguntado al hombre del esquí directamente, me conoce, y a mi familia, q pq hace 5 o 10 años si y ahora no... y me dice que como el tiene mas edad que yo me lo va a explicar, a saltado todo el mundo de la reunion "pero y eso que tiene que ver!!!" y, bueno, pues eso que es una concesion para un uso deportivo (y que uso le doy yo???) y que ellos son los que tienen esa concesión....

No podré meter la barca pero si podre pescar en el embarcadero!!! una por otra.....

----------


## No Registrado

Me he interesado por saber quién es este señor (el campeón de esquí náutico, gran deporte, me refiero). Parece ser que se trata de D. Guillermo Moreno de Carlos Sánchez de León, recientemente presentado a las elecciones en Navalagamella entre los suplentes de una candidatura independiente. Este caballero ha tenido este verano, según el periódico ABC, el atrevimiento de amenazar con pedir el cese del presidente de la Confederación Hidrográfica del Tajo por los desembalses en el pantano de San Juan, que, según él, afectaban gravemente al turismo........Parece que se trata de un niño "bién" de toda la vida,  de los que en época de Franco aprendieron de su familia lo que era hacer su santa voluntad. Cada vez que te cruzas con uno de esos, muchos de ellos reconvertidos a "progresistas", es siempre lo mismo. 

Pero los españoles no pagamos y mantenemos las infraestructuras para que unos cuantos señores las usufructúen y se lucren con ellas,  la situación es como mínimo sospechosa, habida cuenta de que además del pantano este de Cerro Alarcón, también "opera" en el de San Juán.......... 

El Club náutico podrá tener una concesión, pero el mal uso de la misma permite su revocación y, sobre todo, el club náutico tiene una concesión para regular el uso deportivo del pantano, no para exclusivizarlo a favor de nadie que, incluso, tiene la desfachatez de publicitarlo como pantano "privado". No entiendo que la gente de Cerro Alarcón no haya pedido a la guardia civil que  levante atestado en alguna de las juergas nocturnas, o pedir la adhesión al club y, en función del resultado, denunciarlo si corresponde en el juzgado. 

Si los que allí viven y les sufren directamente no hacen nada, es difícil que las instituciones puedan actuar, porque carecen de base para hacerlo y este señor tendrá influencias, pero como él, aunque parezca mentira, en España hay cientos de miles de personas de medio pelo pero con familia importante y que se creen con más derechos que los demás, y también tendrá a varios hasta el gorro, quizá,  por ejemplo, el Presidente de la CH del Tajo, así que no entiendo a qué viene el miedo. 

Esto del uso "deportivo" de los pantanos da mucho que pensar, porque, en mi opinión, un fuera borda en un pantano lo que hace es contaminarlo y debiera estar prohibido.

----------


## No Registrado

> Me he interesado por saber quién es este señor (el campeón de esquí náutico, gran deporte, me refiero). Parece ser que se trata de D. Guillermo Moreno de Carlos Sánchez de León, recientemente presentado a las elecciones en Navalagamella entre los suplentes de una candidatura independiente. Este caballero ha tenido este verano, según el periódico ABC, el atrevimiento de amenazar con pedir el cese del presidente de la Confederación Hidrográfica del Tajo por los desembalses en el pantano de San Juan, que, según él, afectaban gravemente al turismo........Parece que se trata de un niño "bién" de toda la vida,  de los que en época de Franco aprendieron de su familia lo que era hacer su santa voluntad. Cada vez que te cruzas con uno de esos, muchos de ellos reconvertidos a "progresistas", es siempre lo mismo. 
> 
> Pero los españoles no pagamos y mantenemos las infraestructuras para que unos cuantos señores las usufructúen y se lucren con ellas,  la situación es como mínimo sospechosa, habida cuenta de que además del pantano este de Cerro Alarcón, también "opera" en el de San Juán.......... 
> 
> El Club náutico podrá tener una concesión, pero el mal uso de la misma permite su revocación y, sobre todo, el club náutico tiene una concesión para regular el uso deportivo del pantano, no para exclusivizarlo a favor de nadie que, incluso, tiene la desfachatez de publicitarlo como pantano "privado". No entiendo que la gente de Cerro Alarcón no haya pedido a la guardia civil que  levante atestado en alguna de las juergas nocturnas, o pedir la adhesión al club y, en función del resultado, denunciarlo si corresponde en el juzgado. 
> 
> Si los que allí viven y les sufren directamente no hacen nada, es difícil que las instituciones puedan actuar, porque carecen de base para hacerlo y este señor tendrá influencias, pero como él, aunque parezca mentira, en España hay cientos de miles de personas de medio pelo pero con familia importante y que se creen con más derechos que los demás, y también tendrá a varios hasta el gorro, quizá,  por ejemplo, el Presidente de la CH del Tajo, así que no entiendo a qué viene el miedo. 
> 
> Esto del uso "deportivo" de los pantanos da mucho que pensar, porque, en mi opinión, un fuera borda en un pantano lo que hace es contaminarlo y debiera estar prohibido.


Tienes mucha la razón en lo que dices, pero te voy a corregir un poco, si te parece bien, claro.
El nombre que has puesto es el de su hijo, creo recordar que su segundo apellido es De La Torre y no Sanchez de León.

Es el "dueño" de una asociación que llama apad, o algo así y se dedica a gestionar las licencias de navegación que se conceden en San Juan, por eso tiene tanto interés y desfachatez de pedir la dimisión del Presidente de la Confederación, quizás porque no es de su mismo signo político???.

Te aseguro que de progresista, nada de nada, mas bien al contrario si pudiera gobernar Franco mejor, según él, claro, y si se ha presentado por independiente es porque está bastante mas a la drcha que el PP.

La ley de aguas dice que no está permitido el abuso sea cual fuere el títulko que se alegase.... (en esto no te corrijo, te lo reafirmo).

Lo del fueraborda te has equivocado porque usa embarcaciones intraborda, catalogadas como ecologicas y no contaminan el medio acuoso. El uso deportivoi se debe promover pero siempre con respeto a los demas.

Las embarcaciones deben estar matriculadas todas, y me parece que allí ninguna lo está.....un aviso a la Guardia Civil por eso no estaría demás...

Y por último, campeón de España, sí pero de mayores de 35 años, vamos de mayorcetes, jejeje.

Saludos

----------

